# Time trials in the 50's



## Oaklegs (30 Jun 2014)

Hi folks I have just joined this CycleChat thingy and I am still feeling my way around. I recently added the following item to a thread about one of my old heroes namely Ken Craven but Eric Beauchamp was up on a pedestal too at the time. I wrote this as a chapter in my life story 'Memories of a ten pound pom' and it is posted on the Walthamstow Memories website. Comments are welcome if you saw that time as wonderful or not. I really do hope it works OK. if not I shall keep trying.
Sorry it does't work for me so any advice would be appreciated.


----------

